# Cherry Points issue



## shaking (5 Oct 2011)

I'm a PAYG customer with vodafone, last week I used my cherry points to buy €30 credit. On average I spend between 20-30 a month on call credit. Less than a week after getting my credit it ran out. At the moment when you top up by €30 or more you get free calls and texts to vodafone numbers.

I called vodafone regarding the speedy use of my credit and said i assumed i hadnt gotten my free txts and calls and that nowhere on their website does it say you dont get this if you use your cherry points. I was told someone would call me back in 24 hours. I rang again 72 hrs later and I was told that you can't use cherry points to top up only to buy credit and you only get free calls and texts if you top up?? I said I had topped up and the guy spoke to me as if I was a child and said you have to top up with a credit card or prepaid voucher; I hadn't I'd bought credit. 

Before I take this further am I missing something surely, topping up and buying credit are the same thing?


----------



## onq (5 Oct 2011)

It sounds very similar, but it pays to read the small print in the terms and conditions before launching any salvos.

Even if you find something, you could argue that the terms and conditions are improperly written, but that sounds like a legal argument.

I'd be tempted to make a bit of noise in customer relations and/or sale and threaten to move to another provider and see if they won't accommodate you.


----------



## RonanC (5 Oct 2011)

terms and conditions of Cherry Points from Vodafone.ie



> 37. Top up swapped for Cherry Points will not count towards activation of any Vodafone offers a customer is signed up to such as Free calls and texts.


----------

